# Wie läuft das eigentlich mit .de/.com/.net/....



## karldetlef (28. September 2003)

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage, wie schon gesagt würd mich ma interessieren wie das mit .de/.com usw läuft.
Und was es denn alles für Endungen gibt.
Außerdem wäre es mal lustig zu wissen, ob man sich auch selbst solche Endungen machen könnte.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (28. September 2003)

Hallo.

.de .com .net etc. nennen sich TLDs - Top Level Domains.
Davon gibt es 2 Gruppen.
Alle die zu irgendwelchen Ländern gehören nennen sich Country Code TLDs, und der Rest nennt sich Generic TLD.

Wie du eine eigene TLD bekommen könntest? Gründe ein Land, das ist die einfachste Art. 

County Code TLDs
Generic TLDs

Mfg,
Alex


----------



## karldetlef (28. September 2003)

Gut aber da gibts ja auch noch die Generic TLDs.
Die sind ja von so Firmen "gestellt".
Also könnte ich ja so theoretisch mit den nötigen finanziellen Mittlen meine eigene TDL machen =)


----------



## Christian Fein (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Krankmelder _
> *Gut aber da gibts ja auch noch die Generic TLDs.
> Die sind ja von so Firmen "gestellt".
> Also könnte ich ja so theoretisch mit den nötigen finanziellen Mittlen meine eigene TDL machen =) *



sogar ohne finanzielle mittel kannst du dir eine eigene tdl machen.
Setze einfach einen domain name server auf (z.b unter UNIX bind).

Das problem ist die grossen DNS Server an denen die Anfragen 
antreffen wissen von deiner Domain nichts.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *sogar ohne finanzielle mittel kannst du dir eine eigene tdl machen.
> Setze einfach einen domain name server auf (z.b unter UNIX bind).
> 
> ...



Nur ob diese Lösung befriedigend ist?
Desweitern finde ich hat die Gründung eines Staates um an eine TLD zu kommen einfach mehr Stil. 

// Alex


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Alexander Schuc _
> *Desweitern finde ich hat die Gründung eines Staates um an eine TLD zu kommen einfach mehr Stil. *



Definitiv.  


Gibt es eigentlich wirklich eine Möglichkeit an eine TLD zu kommen? Ich denke sogar mit jeder Menge Einfluss und Geld wäre das noch schwer/unmöglich...


----------



## karldetlef (29. September 2003)

Vielleicht ginge es ja so als Weiterleitung =)
Gut aber egal wie, die "großen" Server müssten ja immer wissen, auf was sie weiterleiten sollen...
Hum...
Dann wird wohl nichts aus, .ei  
Oder halt vielleicht wenn ich mal Präsident bin *g*


----------

